# NJATC test tomorrow!!!



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

As the title says I got to go in tomorrow at 10:00 AM... I am freaking out even more than I was a month ago... I have studied as much as I possibly can so I am hoping that I will pass the damm thing... I am planning on getting there at about 9 so I have enough time to smoke a few to calm myself down a bit... The only 2 things that dont make no sense to me are the fact that I cant use a calculator and that I will not know the score of the test only if I passed or failed, whatever reason they have for doing that it makes no freaking sense I mean why not use a calculator? Chances are that nowdays there is at least one calculator within an arm lenght away from anyone in their cellphones so if you need to make a calculation in the field just take out the phone and wola you got the answer... Or why the not knowing of the score?.. Seriously LMAO...... Well I guess the only thing I can do is go in do my best and suck it up....If anyone has the answer to this stupid rules please let me know or if you've got any last minute suggestions please let me know... Thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Just relax....you can overstress yourself enough that you can make yourself not do good. It's just a test...if you have studied...all is good. You are just showing them and yourself what you know and what you don't. 

Have a little bit more confidence in yourself and how hard you have worked so far.

As far scores...on anything similar...I think it is good not to provide them. That way there won't be any comments in the field..ie...'what the heck do you know, you only made a 79, where as made a 96', etc...

Passing is the only thing really important. It starts everyone out on a level playing field. You can prove yourself later in the field.


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

Good luck! Do me a favor, try to remember the most difficult math question and post back. I'm a bit curious.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

From now till the test I would just relax. Don't stay up late studying and go to bed and get a goodnight of rest. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

JATC apprenticeship will most liekly be the most demanding and hard thing you've ever done in your life.

I graduted 2nd in my class and I can tell you....it was a true b!tch.

Hope you're a glutton for punishment. the next 4 years are gonna wear your a$$ out....SERIOUSLY.

~Joe


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Just be cool and calm. If you do not know it by now, the next few hours will not help either.


Good Luck!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't pick your nose and wipe it on the test/answer sheet.

That's a guaranteed FAIL. :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## Bendezium (Jul 7, 2009)

It might sound silly but make sure you drop off the morning glory before you head in there. Nothing worse that being forced to sit in your seat when you got to poop


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Just be cool and calm. If you do not know it by now, the next few hours will not help either.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!


 Yep.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Don't pick your nose and wipe it on the test/answer sheet.
> 
> That's a guaranteed FAIL. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...





Bendezium said:


> It might sound silly but make sure you drop off the morning glory before you head in there. Nothing worse that being forced to sit in your seat when you got to poop


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> It might sound silly but make sure you drop off the morning glory before you head in there. Nothing worse that being forced to sit in your seat when you got to poop


That is too funny but true....about a decade ago when I was testing...there was a fella squirming in his seat....couldn't help hearing him squeeking as he moved since he was wearing shorts....after about an hour or so....he let a ripper go....jumped up hollering 'Jesus!!!...I am so sorry', followed with a few bad words, (since he was embarrassed), and walked out the door to the john, didn't come back... not even finishing his test.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> It might sound silly but make sure you drop off the morning glory before you head in there. Nothing worse that being forced to sit in your seat when you got to poop


 
Damm I wish I would had read this last night I would had tried to wake up at least 10 mins earlier LOL... The math was harder than I expected but I think I did ok on it.... The Reading part wasnt so bad I think I aced that one.... The hardest part in the math for me was the damm graphics and some of the formulas..... I finished the English test like 20 mins before time and I took that time to go over the math formulas someone there told me during the smoking break between the 2 tests that all I had to do was to substitute the letters with numbers and then do an elimination process to find the right answer I was like DEDERE lol.... The graph part I just guessed in like 4 of them because I REALLY had no clue what they were but for the most part I think I did ok... Well see when the results come back in the mail.... I'm already anxious and I got to wait like a month for the results LMAO... But thanks to all of you for the good advices :thumbsup:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bendezium said:


> Good luck! Do me a favor, try to remember the most difficult math question and post back. I'm a bit curious.


Study A LOT of algebra... about 70% of the test is pure algebra... make sure you got your basics PEMDAS down tight and also study graphics... Thats were I think I f*cked up on


----------

